# Wii #2057 - Samurai Warriors 3 *PROPER* (Europe)



## tempBOT (Jun 3, 2010)

^^wiirelease-4186^^


----------



## luke_c (Jun 3, 2010)

We don't post PROPER's afaik and even if we did, it would be numbered as #XXXX Region should of been set to Europe aswell, not PAL


----------



## qdog82 (Jun 3, 2010)

Just tested this release, looks like everything is working, cutscenes, story mode, etc.
On Pal Wii 4.2 with Hermes cios v4


----------



## ConJ (Jun 3, 2010)

luke_c said:
			
		

> We don't post PROPER's afaik and even if we did, it would be numbered as #XXXX Region should of been set to Europe aswell, not PAL



Sorry, my bad.


----------



## shonosuke (Jun 3, 2010)

Bad game anyway, it runs at 50hz and the FPS is crap


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jun 3, 2010)

shonosuke said:
			
		

> Bad game anyway, it runs at 50hz and the FPS is crap



It was fine on the Japanese version. Ran silky smooth framerate wise and everything looked normal. Hm.. Once I download I'll test it myself.

The Japanese version was great though, a really good mindless hack and slash game. And I love mindless hack and slash games.


----------



## shonosuke (Jun 3, 2010)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> shonosuke said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well this version is really sluggish, I played 1 level of Nobunagas story mode and I quit since I couldn't stand it


----------



## allichs (Jun 3, 2010)

yay proper release works fine with darkcorp 1.0 !


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jun 3, 2010)

shonosuke said:
			
		

> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Once the links get uploaded I'll give it a try. Could be a bad conversion. Did you try the Japanese version by any chance for comparison?


----------



## George Dawes (Jun 3, 2010)

luke_c said:
			
		

> We don't post PROPER's afaik and even if we did, it would be numbered as #XXXX Region should of been set to Europe aswell, not PAL


I don't know who "we" are, but anyone with sense will grab a proper when the original is so obviously broken.  I don't know what XXXX you are on about, but on sites that do that numbering shit the proper is numbered, the nuke isn't.

Guild McCommunist:  From reading the other SW3 thread, it seems this pal conversion is 50hz only.  Higher res, but slow and jerky.  Bad PAL conversion to save money.  Wait for the usa release if you need it in english.


----------



## shonosuke (Jun 3, 2010)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> shonosuke said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No but other people who played both said the Japanese version doesn't suffer from the problem


----------



## PrinceNOOB (Jun 3, 2010)

Does not work on ntsc consoles and Tv's dont waste your time.


----------



## rauthelegendary (Jun 3, 2010)

The FPS is pretty bad indeed...


----------



## Zantagor (Jun 3, 2010)

PrinceNOOB said:
			
		

> Does not work on ntsc consoles and Tv's dont waste your time.




How about on HDTV with Component cables? since 50hz/60hz does not really apply on these.


----------



## PrinceNOOB (Jun 3, 2010)

I tried it on a 1080p samsung with component doesnt work


----------



## George Dawes (Jun 3, 2010)

There was someone in the other thread (from canada) who had the game working on his NTSC wii and TV, so it must work.

Just your TV/settings at fault.


----------



## PrinceNOOB (Jun 3, 2010)

George Dawes said:
			
		

> There was someone in the other thread (from canada) who had the game working on his NTSC wii and TV, so it must work.
> 
> Just your TV/settings at fault.


No just no. It works for you since you have a pal console and tv.


----------



## DJPlace (Jun 3, 2010)

i doubt we will get a dvd 5 version.


----------



## kaneshaw (Jun 3, 2010)

Hmm seems to be okay, untill i tried kunoichi. When i play her 3rd stage, i think theres a objective to kill kojiro and it triggers a scene but it doesnt show, it comes up with "cant read disc" and i can only reboot from there. I think its for anyones stage on this certain stage (same for kai) can anyone check if its just me or the dump?


----------



## Zantagor (Jun 4, 2010)

PrinceNOOB said:
			
		

> I tried it on a 1080p samsung with component doesnt work




I just got to try on my Bravia,  no dice


60hz should be damn standard in all european releases.  Face it, Pal 50 is outdated >.>


----------



## PrinceNOOB (Jun 4, 2010)

kaneshaw said:
			
		

> Hmm seems to be okay, untill i tried kunoichi. When i play her 3rd stage, i think theres a objective to kill kojiro and it triggers a scene but it doesnt show, it comes up with "cant read disc" and i can only reboot from there. I think its for anyones stage on this certain stage (same for kai) can anyone check if its just me or the dump?


Are you using a ntsc wii or pal?


----------



## George Dawes (Jun 4, 2010)

PrinceNOOB said:
			
		

> No just no. It works for you since you have a pal console and tv.


I don't have the game.  I have a multi-standard TV that can load PAL or NTSC and I have a JAP and a PAL console.

But that doesn't change the fact that in the other SW3 thread there were people with US consoles & TVs and the game worked for them (and after going back to check the thread you even posted in it yourself!).

Please don't try telling me otherwise.


If your TV doesn't support PAL50, your TV is at fault, like I said earlier.  This game is reported to only work in 570i, which if true means it obviously won't start if using component cables.


----------



## hatorihanzoii (Jun 4, 2010)

Zantagor said:
			
		

> PrinceNOOB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...









lololol its NTSC that is outdated good sir standard tv's run at a lower resolution 576i looks much better than 480p even on hdtv.
while your at it metric system should also be administered


----------



## PrinceNOOB (Jun 4, 2010)

George Dawes said:
			
		

> PrinceNOOB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Get your ass to a country that uses ntsc an try it. Hope that answers your question.


----------



## George Dawes (Jun 4, 2010)

I didn't have a question.  I don't need to get to any country - enough people from the USA and canada have responded in these threads, saying it does work.

I understand how colour encoding and refresh rates work.

Try harder not to fail.


----------



## kaneshaw (Jun 4, 2010)

PrinceNOOB said:
			
		

> kaneshaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oh sorry wii 4.2E (PAL) i think its just the scene in that map i wanted see if anyone else got it, its the map withtthe water and you have to control the "emabrkments" and when you do so a scene triggers but it displays "cannot read disc" then sometimes after i rebbot after the load save screen it says "cannot read disc" but works again after about 5 minutes. I cant finish kunoichis story because of it :/


----------



## PrinceNOOB (Jun 4, 2010)

Gane works great now had to disconnect my upscaler


----------



## nj727 (Jun 4, 2010)

can people seed please??!


----------



## Kenshin Br (Jun 4, 2010)

PrinceNOOB said:
			
		

> Does not work on ntsc consoles and Tv's dont waste your time.



If this does not work, that's because this release is completely screwed. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Because all PAL games works on my NTSC Wii. LOL.

And it also works on any TV...

Man, this thing of PAL content not working on NTSC TVs is something from the 80s and 90s.

Just REALLY, REALLY, REALLY old TVs does not have full compatibily. LOL.


----------



## Momolicious (Jun 4, 2010)

Game works fine on NTSC console + NTSC TV using component cables. No freezes for me so far though I only played very little.

For reference, I burned the iso to a Verbatim DVD+R DL 2.4x, load using NeoGamma R7. You just have to make sure you change force video to 576i or else the game likely won't run.


----------



## LagunaCid (Jun 4, 2010)

Kenshin Br said:
			
		

> PrinceNOOB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Brazil doesn't use NTSC, though.
I remember a lot of my american VHS's not working on my TV in Brazil, at least.




EDIT: But american video games did, for some reason.
EDIT: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PAL-M_(television)
Ah well, I am confused. Whatever.


----------



## smash_brew (Jun 4, 2010)

Im pretty sure that Brazil is pal-m


----------



## sinan66 (Jun 4, 2010)

what is this i burned the proper SW 3 and i still get a black screen when i create a save file... is it my tv or something ? cuz i cant even go to the menu or something it goes black right away when i create the save file in the begin :S

any ansers for this ??
thx dudes


----------



## sinan66 (Jun 4, 2010)

oh and its a DL verbatim dvd's on 4x speed.

sorry for dubble post btw.


----------



## PrinceNOOB (Jun 5, 2010)

sinan66 said:
			
		

> oh and its a DL verbatim dvd's on 4x speed.
> 
> sorry for dubble post btw.


Hmm odd it works fine for me do you have a usb drive that is atleast 8gb? Try it on that and see if it works.


----------



## Momolicious (Jun 5, 2010)

sinan66 said:
			
		

> what is this i burned the proper SW 3 and i still get a black screen when i create a save file... is it my tv or something ? cuz i cant even go to the menu or something it goes black right away when i create the save file in the begin :S
> 
> any ansers for this ??
> thx dudes


Did you make sure you burned the .dvd file and not the .iso file? Since the .dvd file contains information such as layer break, burning the .iso alone will likely cause issues.


----------



## mzixu (Jun 5, 2010)

It works for me just fine. I live in Canada, bought an NTSC wii here, and have a Dynex 27 inch LCD TV(bought it right from the futureshop a few blocks down). I just use AV cables for the wii, and with cfg usb loader with config set to force pal 50, video patch turned to "on", and setting IOS to 223 I was able to play the game in story mode just fine.


----------



## brianjr1988 (Jun 5, 2010)

man this is crazy i have over 104 wii games and most had probs with MH3 and rs2 and others and i had none, yet i go to play this i do the pal50 and its black and white i think its if i do the ntsc/gamedisc is in color but flicks like crazy...

no matter what loader, tv its on all does the same crap.. to a point could be hardware but to a point its the game.. or just the loader"s we all running, its crazy no one has found a full out fix for this


----------



## sinan66 (Jun 5, 2010)

Momolicious said:
			
		

> sinan66 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hmmm i shud have burned the dvd file ?? lol i burned the iso file ...
can u tell me how the burn the dvd file then plz dude cuz its 1 kb and thas like .. wtf xD

oh and nero can only c the iso file think cuz thats 8g and dvd file 1 kb but imageburn can c the dvd file..
soo anyone know how i do this plz?? 
thanks


----------



## George Dawes (Jun 5, 2010)

brianjr1988 said:
			
		

> man this is crazy i have over 104 wii games and most had probs with MH3 and rs2 and others and i had none, yet i go to play this i do the pal50 and its black and white i think its if i do the ntsc/gamedisc is in color but flicks like crazy...
> I guess you are using the composite cables that came with the wii?  Looks like your TV can sync to 50hz, but can't display PAL over composite (not that uncommon).  Get yourself a component cable if your TV has it, if not try s-video, that should work (obviously won't give as good a image as component, but still better than composite).
> 
> Easy fix
> ...


Open the .dvd file in imgburn, set speed, click burn, wait.


----------



## sinan66 (Jun 5, 2010)

got it !! thx dude for telling me to burn the dvd xD that was the problem lol ... kinda thought that i shud do something with that dvd then when i saw it was 1kb then toldmyself to ignore that but when i open it in imgburn its just normal 8gb ... still weaird that nero coulkdnt c it ..

anyway ,
THX FOR ALL YOURE HELP GUYS!!


----------



## kaneshaw (Jun 5, 2010)

Ohh i fixed my problem with the scene in oishi castle i done this by changing my loader from gecko 1.9.1 to neogamma 8 (rev15) Fore PAL 579i or something and it now works thanks for the help guys =]

oh nevermind at the ending of kunoichis last stage after the items it comes up a error on both neogammer + gecko :/


----------



## brianjr1988 (Jun 5, 2010)

George Dawes said:
			
		

> brianjr1988 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



when i get some money will check that out, its just messed i rememeber back when i would do the GC loader would flicker like shit and be black and white, switched to NG to do it and not the gc loader and stopped the flicker and so on, and just for one game im having hell like many others and yet, some ppl with shitty tv's and same kinda wii im on can play this game with no prob... just makes u think


----------



## sinan66 (Jun 5, 2010)

hmmm guys... sometimes i get message saying error has ooccured read the manual blablabla but only in cutscenes etc but not always but mostly it does XD and sometimes the game wont open :S why is that

thx once again


----------



## taktularCBo (Jun 5, 2010)

works perfectly with d2sun Fusion and  Wiikey II.


----------



## PrinceNOOB (Jun 5, 2010)

brianjr1988 said:
			
		

> man this is crazy i have over 104 wii games and most had probs with MH3 and rs2 and others and i had none, yet i go to play this i do the pal50 and its black and white i think its if i do the ntsc/gamedisc is in color but flicks like crazy...
> 
> no matter what loader, tv its on all does the same crap.. to a point could be hardware but to a point its the game.. or just the loader"s we all running, its crazy no one has found a full out fix for this


It only works on hdtvs some I think


----------



## brianjr1988 (Jun 6, 2010)

PrinceNOOB said:
			
		

> brianjr1988 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




yea which is stupid most are going to have to wait for the NA one to drop, or get posted.. so if the games start doing this for all then everyone will have to start forgetting out stupid pal release's well they not stupid but this is crap


----------



## Knightmare01 (Jun 6, 2010)

Hey guys, newbie here. I am currently playing this game on a Sony Bravia HD NTSC tv , the game works fine but has no color. I am still using the standard composite cable that came with the wii. Do I need to get the HD component cable to get color? I am also using CFG USB loader 56a. Thanks.


----------



## George Dawes (Jun 6, 2010)

Yep, if your TV can sync to 50hz but the game is in B&W then using component cables will sort it out.

It'll also give you a massive increase in quality.

Win/Win


----------



## nj727 (Jun 7, 2010)

Can people pleaseee pleaseee seeed!


----------



## taktularCBo (Jun 7, 2010)

nj727 said:
			
		

> Can people pleaseee pleaseee seeed!



Gosh, get it from a one-click hoster instead of using torrents where everyone can see your IP.


----------



## kmihalj (Jun 8, 2010)

hi, .... can someone PM me link to .DVD file ..... I have ISO, but no .DVD and I need it for correct burning...


----------



## mzixu (Jun 8, 2010)

kaneshaw said:
			
		

> Hmm seems to be okay, untill i tried kunoichi. When i play her 3rd stage, i think theres a objective to kill kojiro and it triggers a scene but it doesnt show, it comes up with "cant read disc" and i can only reboot from there. I think its for anyones stage on this certain stage (same for kai) can anyone check if its just me or the dump?




I finished her story mode just fine. Used cfg usb loader, didn't burn on a disc to test yet though.


----------



## nj727 (Jun 12, 2010)

Have PAL wii, still get black screen error after selecting a save. solution please?


----------



## Mikk0 (Jun 16, 2010)

finaly got it to work.. always had some kind of hassle with dl dvds..

anyways: works fine with 4.2e menu and wiikey 2

and just for the record: i dont think its that ugly.. im prettey sure my tv automaticly swaps it to 576i



			
				nj727 said:
			
		

> Have PAL wii, still get black screen error after selecting a save. solution please?



bit more info maybe? and i suggest you read trough this thread.. there are few solutions already for non working ones


----------



## Skinjob (Jul 14, 2010)

Hey guys, been playing this release with a friend of mine for a bit now, and unfortunately we found another character whose story can't be played completely. 

When playing as Masamune, in the mission after he defects (can't remember which number, should be about the 3rd or 4th mission), the mission briefing is ok, but when you start the battle, the game goes back to the main menu and the controls are partially switched/disabled.

(4.2E and configurable usb loader)


----------



## Deleted-119707 (Aug 18, 2010)

dsfsdfsdfsdgfghert


----------

